# Trying to fly home for a family bereavement



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The airline we intend to use, Emirates, require a negative covid certificate but must be no older than 96 hours. The reason for using Emirates is that we have a ticket for September with then so are hoping to reschedule it. The trouble is getting the swab taken in the window and guarantee getting the results in time, can be 2-3 days or more. Emirates fly Monday and Wednesday so there is always a weekend in the mix. I'm very leary about rescheduling and taking the chance of losing $1600. the swabs are also about $180 each for me and the missus. We also need to find out what other paperwork we need as we need to cross the boundary between Bataan and Pampanga to get to Clark. Chances are you can just drive through without a care, but you are still chancing it. Oh and we need to find transport as there are no buses and if there were over 60s aren't allowed to travel on them. Interesting times, if is weren't for covid we would have been home last May.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear of your predicament Gary, hope it all works out to your needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am in a similar situation. My mother is in late stage renal failure and there is no way I will be able to make it home. I have sadly decided to not even try. Tough to say final good buys on a video chat.

Even if I did get a flight out of Cebu to anywhere that will connect with Canada it will be a nightmare and once I land in Canada there will be 14 day quarantine so I really doubt of I will be able to see her in person anyway. (I would have at least 4 flights to get home from here if not 5 or more depending on where I can connect.)

Once out of Philippines, I will not get back for a while either.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The UK has a 14 day quarantine as well but funerals are exemt. My 93 year old father passed away 3 days ago, we suspect heart failure but he had been very poorly for the past year. As my wife is a UK citizen it's no problem us travelling and as her spouse currently no problem us re entering the Philippines. It's just the climbing the hill of red tape this end. We also have to solve the getting to Clark, what paperwork the driver we need, or are taxis exempt.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to here of you loss Gary and what a pain getting around let alone trying to fly out but I hope everything works out.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I am in a similar situation. My mother is in late stage renal failure and there is no way I will be able to make it home. I have sadly decided to not even try. Tough to say final good buys on a video chat.
> 
> Even if I did get a flight out of Cebu to anywhere that will connect with Canada it will be a nightmare and once I land in Canada there will be 14 day quarantine so I really doubt of I will be able to see her in person anyway. (I would have at least 4 flights to get home from here if not 5 or more depending on where I can connect.)
> 
> Once out of Philippines, I will not get back for a while either.


Real sorry to hear about your Mother Rick.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Condolences Gary. Worrying time for international travelling with all of the red tape. John


----------

